# Fecero sì che tutti i presenti credettero di udire



## Starless74

Ciao a tutti,
Mi sono "incartato" sul seguente passo della biografia del gruppo rock inglese The Nice su Wikipedia, cui sto dando gli ultimi ritocchi:

«...il nome del gruppo nacque a bordo del furgone che li portava al primo concerto; la [ cantante ] Arnold, citando il comico Richard Buckley che in un monologo chiamava Gesù «_the Nazz_» («il Nazareno»), propose _P. P. Arnold and the Nazz_; tuttavia, il suo accento e il fatto che l'epiteto «_Nazz_» era noto solo negli Stati Uniti *fecero sì che* tutti i presenti *credettero* di udire _«nice_».

Secondo voi, quel "*credettero*" è grammaticalmente accettabile nel contesto in questione?
O al contrario la frase reggente "*fecero sì che*..." impone tassativamente il congiuntivo imperfetto"*credessero*" (che, per ragioni di scorrevolezza, preferirei evitare ) ?

Grazie.

P.S. Spero che la presenza casuale di termini inglesi nel passo, non essendo pertinenti alla domanda, non pregiudichi la presenza in "Solo Italiano".


----------



## ohbice

Direi che _credettero _è ok. Altimenti dovresti ragionare anche su "... il fatto che l'epiteto Nazz _fosse _noto solo negli Stati...".
Quello che non mi piace nel periodo indicato è la virgola dopo _tuttavia_. 
Ma ho già notato in altri contesti che sulla punteggiatura non abbiamo gli stessi... ritmi ;-)


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> Altimenti dovresti ragionare anche su "... il fatto che l'epiteto Nazz _fosse _noto solo negli Stati..."


Beh, in quel caso è un "fatto", appunto, per cui non avevo dubbi.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Starless
Per me è giusto solo ''credessero''. Si dice ''faccio sì/faccio  in modo che tu creda'', non ''che tu credi''.  L'esempio dell'epiteto secondo me non c'entra perché 1. è un fatto, e 2. 'era noto' non dipende da un verbo che regga il congiuntivo.


----------



## symposium

Concordo con bearded: si fa sì che qualcuno faccia qualcosa, non che fa qualcosa. Come "fare in modo che": "fece in modo che partissero subito/ fece sì che partissero subito", non "...che partirono subito".


----------



## lorenzos

La risposta di Bearded ha fatto sì che ora tutti credono...
La risposta di Bearded fece sì che tutti credettero...


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> La risposta di Bearded ha fatto sì che ora tutti credono...
> La risposta di Bearded fece sì che tutti credettero...


No: credano / credessero (in buon italiano). 😀


----------



## Starless74

Forse il problema è proprio nel mio uso di "fare sì che..." che dovrebbe indicare un'azione intenzionale, finalizzata alla scopo che segue, mentre nella mia frase la conseguenza è accidentale? (Sto facendo l'avvocato del diavolo...)


----------



## ohbice

*fare-sì-che: approfondimenti in "Sinonimi_e_Contrari" - Treccani*
www.treccani.it › vocabolario › ricerca › Sinonimi_e_Contrari





indic., in frasi di valore concessivo: ho fatto _sì che_ quel seccatore se ne andasse; fecero tanto _che_ lo costrinsero a cedere] ≈ _fare_ in modo, ottenere, riuscire (a).


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> indic., in frasi di valore concessivo: ho fatto _sì che_ quel seccatore se ne andasse; fecero tanto _che_ lo costrinsero a cedere] ≈ _fare_ in modo, ottenere, riuscire (a).


L'esempio parrebbe dimostrare che "Fare _tanto_ che..." vuole l'indicativo, mentre con "fare sì che..." va il congiuntivo (con buona pace di Treccani). 

P.S. "valore concessivo"?    (ok, non vado ulteriormente fuori tema...)


----------



## Starless74

Nel frattempo ho deciso di riformulare e semplificare: 
«...tuttavia, a causa del suo accento e del fatto che l'epiteto «_Nazz_» era noto solo negli Stati Uniti, tutti gli altri capirono _nice_».  
Grazie mille a tutti.


----------



## King Crimson

Sono d'accordo con Bearded, ma ho dovuto rileggerla più di una volta e secondo me la differenza tra congiuntivo imperfetto e passato remoto risulta più evidente con un altro verbo, ad esempio "cercare":
- farò in modo che lui ti cerchi
- ho fatto / feci in modo che lui ti cercasse (cercò?!)


----------



## ohbice

Io continuo a pensare che si tratti di un accanimento terapeutico, di un uso esorbitante del congiuntivo. Il fatto che gli astanti credettero è tanto certo quanto è certo il fatto dell'epiteto. 
Ma lo dico da ignorante...


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> "Fare _tanto_ che..." vuole l'indicativo



Ah, sì.  ''Tanto fecero che tutti credettero'' con la frase consecutiva all'indicativo.   Invece ''fecero sì che tutti credessero''.



ohbice said:


> Il fatto che gli astanti credettero è tanto certo quanto è certo il fatto dell'epiteto.


Il problema è la dipendenza da ''fecero sì che'' che vuole il congiuntivo - anche se dopo il 'che' c'è un fatto certo.
_Anche il Papa, oltre che il popolo polacco, fece sì che crollasse il comunismo in Polonia.  _Che il comunismo sia crollato è un fatto certo, come sanno tutti, e tuttavia 'crollasse' è corretto.  'Fece sì/ fece in modo che crollò' non è buon italiano.



ohbice said:


> frasi di valore concessivo



Forse volevi dire valore consecutivo?  Tanto fecero che + frase consecutiva.


----------



## ohbice

bearded said:


> Forse volevi dire valore consecutivo?  Tanto fecero che + frase consecutiva.


Ho quotato treccani, non saprei.


----------



## lorenzos

Su cruscate si riporta quanto scritto da _Luciano Satta_ nel volumetto _Ma che modo - Uso e abusi del congiuntivo_:


> E ricordare che può essere _ind[icativo]_ anche il _fare sì che_, quando è palese che l'azione (passata) si è compiuta: Fece sì che, più che altro per stanchezza, lo appaudirono


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Ho quotato treccani


Potresti gentilmente indicare il contesto o la proposizione riguardo ai quali Treccani parla di valore concessivo?



lorenzos said:


> Su cruscate si riporta quanto scritto da _Luciano Satta_


Ancora una volta mi ritrovo a difendere le regole 'tradizionali' o antiche.  Moderni grammatici sono spesso più tolleranti - specie quando si tratta di abolire l'odiato congiuntivo.
Nella risposta citata, contesto in particolare l'esattezza dell'affermazione 


> In altre parole, se dicessi _Fece sì che lo applaudissero_, riferirei soltanto il tentativo di farsi applaudire,


.
Il motivo l'ho spiegato al #14 (vedi esempio del Papa).


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Moderni grammatici sono spesso più tolleranti - specie quando si tratta di abolire l'odiato congiuntivo.


Tanto moderno, non direi...  
Luciano Satta - Wikipedia


----------



## bearded

Il secolo scorso fa parte della modernità. Dopo tutto Satta è morto nel '98!
 (L' Evo Moderno non comincia alla fine del Medio Evo? )


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Moderni grammatici sono spesso più tolleranti


Mah... Hai letto quanto scrive _Marco1971_ nel forum indicato? Cito: "_Fermo restando che la scelta sicura è il congiuntivo, propongo qui – per puro piacere dei «valenti maneggiator di nostra favella» 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 – un’esemplificazione _di far sí che_ seguito dall’indicativo._" (tra gli altri. Vasari, Tasso e Alfieri).


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> la scelta sicura è il congiuntivo


 Io vado sul sicuro.
Ok, c'erano illustri 'eretici' della lingua anche in passato. Devo ammetterlo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Come si dice dalle mie parti, hai fatto l'unica. Comunque per la versione iniziale il "meno peggio" era il congiuntivo, secondo me.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> hai fatto l'unica



Mi dispiace: capisco alcune lingue, ma non il salentino.  



Pietruzzo said:


> per la versione iniziale il "meno peggio" era il congiuntivo


----------

